# Problem reinstalling the cone on a 10L spindle



## rvsls (Apr 25, 2011)

I recently purchased a 10L built in 1941. I have completely disassembled the lathe, cleaned and painted it and am now in the process of putting it back together. My problem is putting the cone on the spindle. It should just slide on but it is hanging up on the cone's rear bearing area. The cone slides on until the rear bearing engages the spindle and then it hangs up. Has anyone else experienced this problem and if so, how did you solve it?


----------

